# 1936 Gambles Eagle



## BWbiker (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone have this same model Gambles Eagle with the OG seat? From 


 

 

 my research it appears there was a wire carraige Troxel similar to the one shown in the original advertising, and possibly variations. SER# puts the bike as 1936 based on other posts. Fenders are place fillers until I find OG'S. Bike looks to have originally been maroon, under house paint. Thanks for any help- cool old bike! My earliest.....


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably a Lobdell long spring seat.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2018)

I would say a streamline Troxel like this.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 8, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 750441
> I would say a streamline Troxel like this.
> View attachment 750442



Here is what I think the ad you posted depicts (found on the web, a caber?

 - will take down if requested).


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2018)

The center bottom ad is for an "Eagle"



BWbiker said:


> Here is what I think the ad you posted depicts (found on the web, a caber?View attachment 750532 - will take down if requested).


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 8, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> The center bottom ad is for an "Eagle"



  Oy! Thank you Saladshooter. I see other Eagles in tbe lower price double bar price range too. Confusing. I'm not sure yet my bike isn't the more stripper model Eagle. Note my bikes chain ring, stem, and chain guard all match the bike at the top center. Anyone have a '36 Gambles Eagle same frame as my blue one but no tank? If you do please share pics. Thank You!


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 10, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 750441
> I would say a streamline Troxel like this.
> View attachment 750442



 Does anyone have a 1935-36 Troxel Saddle catalog page showing the "Bucket" saddle that you would post? Thank you!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 10, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/aerocycle-saddle-2.125564/


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 10, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/aerocycle-saddle-2.125564/



Thank you, but the seat I need has a two wire frame. Embossed "Troxel" on forward Jockey. Called a "Bucket" saddle. Got an older vibe to it than the Aerocycle saddle. Nice one though for a deluxe bike!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 10, 2018)

Reposted below.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 10, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 750441




That page is from a catalog I found.  I reposted it in higher resolution in an album I made of 36  Gambles catalogs.




I agree the bike looks like the basic one in the middle of the page. Here's a 1935  catalog page of different saddles. There is a Troxel double wire saddle although the catalog page appears to show a single wire chassis? There is also an early Troxel streamline seat with a wire chassis.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 10, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> That page is from a catalog I found.  I reposted it in higher resolution in an album I made of 36  Gambles catalogs.View attachment 752114
> 
> I agree the bike looks like the basic one in the middle of the page. Here's a 1935  catalog page of different saddles. There is a Troxel double wire saddle although the catalog page appears to show a single wire chassis? There is also an early Troxel streamline seat with a wire chassis.View attachment 752116



Yes, thank you! If you read the fine print in the Gambles ad for the bike like mine at the top of page, it states "Troxel Bucket type Saddle". That saddle has a front Jockey stamped Troxel. The 35 ad shows the Bucket model, which looks identical, except no Jockey. The description states "no Jockey". The saddle catalog page shown is from a hardware store catalog, my guess is you could get the "Bucket" model from Troxel with or without the front Jockey. They may have chosen to carry that model with Jockey. I'm not a seat expert, but trying to learn. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> That page is from a catalog I found.  I reposted it in higher resolution in an album I made of 36  Gambles catalogs.View attachment 752114
> 
> I agree the bike looks like the basic one in the middle of the page. Here's a 1935  catalog page of different saddles. There is a Troxel double wire saddle although the catalog page appears to show a single wire chassis? There is also an early Troxel streamline seat with a wire chassis.View attachment 752116



CDS2323, thank very very much, the high-res scans greatly appreciated! Brad


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2018)




----------

